# Doors are very tight to open



## orkan (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi,

I have an 04 maxima, and recently front doors became very tight to swing open. First, I thought it's because of cold in the winter. But it's spring now, and it didn't get better. In fact, it worsened. Sometimes I can be hit by the door upon exit as I don't expect it to stop that fast considering the push I gave it.

I tried applying WD-40... plenty of it to the hinges. It helped a litle bit for the passenger door. It almost didn't have any impact on the driver's door. However even with WD-40 applied, it is not nearly as smooth and easy as back doors.

Are there any adjustments that can take care of it?

Thank you!


----------

